# SnowEx Spreader Box Not Working



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Just bought a used SnowEx VeeProo 8000 Spreader with a truck. The Control Box has power going into the box but not coming out of the box. So I have no power to the auger, vibrator, or spinner. Could the box be bad or is it maybe something simple?
I'm Kinda new to this kind of product so any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,Matt


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Probably the box and they're pricey. Usually the first thing to go is the rocker switch. Try replacing that with just a plain ol' switch and see if that fixes it. I have a Western one for sale if you end up needing one, they're all pretty much the same thing. This one is brand new, installed for the dealer, then removed from a new truck b/c the customer took the truck without the plow/spreader.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

EvenCutLawnCare;666418 said:


> Just bought a used SnowEx VeeProo 8000 Spreader with a truck. The Control Box has power going into the box but not coming out of the box. So I have no power to the auger, vibrator, or spinner. Could the box be bad or is it maybe something simple?
> I'm Kinda new to this kind of product so any help will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,Matt


Do yourself a favor and get rid of that snowex controller, they will fail at any given time. Call Bob Karrier at Karrier Company in Ohio. just do a google search and his company name will pop up. He is a controller wizard and he can help you. If you do need a new one his are cheaper than snowex and they will last. If you buy another snowex controller it will just happen again, and Bobs controllers are plug and play.

Regards Mike


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

flykelley;666851 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get rid of that snowex controller, they will fail at any given time. Call Bob Karrier at Karrier Company in Ohio. just do a google search and his company name will pop up. He is a controller wizard and he can help you. If you do need a new one his are cheaper than snowex and they will last. If you buy another snowex controller it will just happen again, and Bobs controllers are plug and play.
> 
> Regards Mike


Okay Thanks Man! I appreciate the help.
S&W? What Model?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We stock the Karrier replacement units send me an email or give Kim a call at 888 4482464.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

flykelley;666851 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get rid of that snowex controller, they will fail at any given time. Call Bob Karrier at Karrier Company in Ohio. just do a google search and his company name will pop up. He is a controller wizard and he can help you. If you do need a new one his are cheaper than snowex and they will last. If you buy another snowex controller it will just happen again, and Bobs controllers are plug and play.
> 
> Regards Mike


Ditto! I hate to tell you, but the 8000 is junk unless the salt is _pristine_. The weak link in that salter is the control box. They all fail sooner or later and SnowEx will not warranty them, or repair them. They will only sell you a replacement for *crazy* money. The Karrier is a much better unit. I've had a few and they are far superior. Bob is more than willing to answer any questions you may have. Good luck!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rcpd34;669492 said:


> Ditto! I hate to tell you, but the 8000 is junk unless the salt is _pristine_. The weak link in that salter is the control box. They all fail sooner or later and SnowEx will not warranty them, or repair them. They will only sell you a replacement for *crazy* money. The Karrier is a much better unit. I've had a few and they are far superior. Bob is more than willing to answer any questions you may have. Good luck!


I'd say calling the 8000 junk is a little excessive. They're good spreaders, Snowex controllers on the other hand aren't the greatest. I know many people that use and have used the 8000's commercially for many seasons without 1 single complaint. One that I know of added a second vibrator, that helped out a lot with distribution.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

got-h2o;669514 said:


> I'd say calling the 8000 junk is a little excessive. They're good spreaders, Snowex controllers on the other hand aren't the greatest. I know many people that use and have used the 8000's commercially for many seasons without 1 single complaint. One that I know of added a second vibrator, that helped out a lot with distribution.


This one has a secondary vibrator added also.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

got-h2o;669514 said:


> I'd say calling the 8000 junk is a little excessive. They're good spreaders, Snowex controllers on the other hand aren't the greatest. I know many people that use and have used the 8000's commercially for many seasons without 1 single complaint. One that I know of added a second vibrator, that helped out a lot with distribution.


Sorry, but in my opinion, they _are_ junk. This is firsthand experience. I had an 1875 for years and it was the best tailgate spreader I ever used. I then moved up to the 8000 and it was a nightmare. It is little more than an oversized tailgate spreader. Absolutely _no_ customer support. SnowEx and the distributor were fighting back and forth trying to get my issues resolved. I finally disputed the charge on my credit card (luckily it was not too late), and told them where to pick it up and that finally got their attention. I got a free second vibrator, but it still wan't enough. I spent _dozens of hours_ digging out the hopper to find a small rock or chunk of salt binding up the works. The auto reverse doesn't free up jams. In this business time is money and it cost me a lot of money. If you use bagged or clean, dry pristine salt, you will be fine. Try using bulk like they say it was designed for and you will be very disapointed. I've seen the 8500 and that looks much better as they have seemed to address a lot of concerns, but I'm tired of being SnowEx's unpaid Research and Developement department so I'm not going to find out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I just didn't see it as necessary to badmouth the poor guy's new purchase, that's all


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

got-h2o;669617 said:


> I just didn't see it as necessary to badmouth the poor guy's new purchase, that's all


Well we all gotta start somewhere and the thing was included with a truck and plow combo that I got WORTH THE MONEY. So ill put a new box in it and see what happens.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Best of luck, keep us posted


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

got-h2o;669804 said:


> Best of luck, keep us posted


Will do, Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Not trying to bash him, but he should know what he's in for. Hey if it came with the truck, then he's ahead of the game!


----------

